# Anlaufmengen/ Maximalmengen/Auslaufmengen



## haliava

Hallo allerseits!
Ich verstehe bloss, was man damit meint, aber ich brauche eine glaubwürdige Übersetzung ins Spanische. Alle diesen Mengen treten im folgenden Kontext auf: _" Der Durchschnittsbedarf p.a. bezieht sich auf die Summe aller Anlauf-, Maximal- und Auslaufmengen für alle verbauenden Werke."_

_Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!_


----------



## veleño

man braucht mehr kontext. 

La demanda promedio (p.a.?) se refiere a la suma de las cantidades: ... maximas y acaparadas para todos las obras en construcción.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo 

p.a. heißt pro anno, also jährlich. Der jährliche Bedarf also berechnet sich aus (den drei Werten).

Haliava, sind das immer noch Deine Reifen?  

"Bei uns" gibt es das Wort "Serienanlauf", und das könnte in Deinem Zusammenhang Sinn ergeben: Es sind mehrere Fertigungsstätten (Werke), und 
- die eine startet gerade eine Serie (das bedeutet geringe Stückzahl, da viel geprüft werden muss), 
- die andere ist voll in der Serie (höchste Stückzahl), 
- die dritte ist in der Serien-Auslaufphase (vermutlich auch eher geringe Stückzahl, denn sonst würde man die Serie ja nicht auslaufen lassen).

Über all diese Zustände aller Werke wird also der Durchschnitt berechnet, und das ergibt den gesamten Jahresbedarf.

So verstehe ich den Zusammenhang. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch..


----------



## haliava

Sowka said:


> Haliava, sind das immer noch Deine Reifen?
> 
> So verstehe ich den Zusammenhang. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch..


 Hallo Sowka! Ja das sind immernoch meine Reifen, sie machen mir viel zu schaffen. Ich glaube, Du hast Recht, in dem Dokument geht es um die Produktionswerke und Verbauwerke, wo Produktionswerke sich mit der Montage der Komponenten beschäftigen, und Verbauwerke bauen alle diesen Komponenten zu den kompletten Autos zusammen. Also, soweit ich aus Deiner Erklärung verstanden habe, hängt der durchschnittliche jährliche Bedarf an den KOmponenten von der Summe der Umfänge aller Verbauwerke ab(dabei muss man die Etappen der Produktion berücksichtigen: Anlauf- für Anfang der Produktion einer Serie, Maximal-für den Höhepunkt und Auslaufmenge für den Schluss einer Serie.) Vielen Dank!


----------



## haliava

veleño said:


> man braucht mehr kontext.
> 
> La demanda promedio (p.a.?) se refiere a la suma de las cantidades: ... maximas y acaparadas para todos las obras en construcción.


Muchas gracias veleño! Pero no se trata de las obras, se trata de las plantas de producción de coches. ¡Te agradezco tus ideas!


----------



## veleño

_
" Der Durchschnittsbedarf p.a. bezieht sich auf die Summe aller Anlauf-, Maximal- und Auslaufmengen für alle verbauenden Werke."_

schau mal ob so funktioniert:

La demanda anual promedio acapara / cubre / las cantidades iniciales, máximas y terminales de todas las fábricas activas. 

La demanda anual promedio consta de /se refiere a/ las cantidades de arranque, máximas y finales de todas las fábricas activas. 

ich finde viel besser die erste variante. grüsse!


----------



## haliava

veleño said:


> _" Der Durchschnittsbedarf p.a. bezieht sich auf die Summe aller Anlauf-, Maximal- und Auslaufmengen für alle verbauenden Werke."_
> 
> schau mal ob so funktioniert:
> 
> La demanda anual promedio acapara / cubre / las cantidades iniciales, máximas y terminales de todas las fábricas activas.
> 
> La demanda anual promedio consta de /se refiere a/ las cantidades de arranque, máximas y finales de todas las fábricas activas.
> 
> ich finde viel besser die erste variante. grüsse!


 Ich stimme Dir zu! ¡Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda Veleño!


----------

